# Hi! Newcomer here with communication woes



## Denisekk22 (Nov 30, 2021)

Feeling like I need somewhere to go to search for ideas and thoughts and also working through my own frustrations/venting concerning communication problems in my 12 year marriage. Feeling like I always have to be the bigger person and let my feelings and concerns be pushed aside to address my husbands issues, which is exhausting and hard. His Poor communication doesn’t help. I want to have discussions, he does not. Blames me for his unwillingness to “talk” because I have cut him off in the past or wanted to ask him a question while he’s explaining something. Even when I am quietly listening and let him get all his thought and words out, he’ll still say he feels like I take over the conversation, afterwards in our discussions and in my responses… so I feel like I can’t win. I’ve suggested counseling, he says he didn’t like the advice the last counselor we went to years ago gave us, so he doesn’t want to go try again. I’ve decided to be selfless and kind and loving regardless of how he’s made me feel the past few weeks, but eventually it will wear on me to the point that we will need to address it, so I don’t end up feeling bitter about it. For now, I’m doing my best to pay attention to what he might need from me, and I’m hoping I will see a change in his desire to want to talk or at least change his actions towards me, if he sees that I’m putting in extra effort towards him. Actions can speak louder that words… I do have hope, but I’m feeling very discouraged…


----------

